# Can we use iPhone's that aren't in service?



## BrandonC79 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have an old iphone that is no longer in service (use to have sprint). Does anyone know if I would be able to use this instead of renting one?


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

as long as you can get internet On it you can use it.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

I had an old HTC that worked just fine with wi-fi and GPS, just could not make cellular calls. The real problem would be if the pax needed to call or text you. Might want to check the Raiser driver contract to see if a cellular connection is required?


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

I tether my old LG Android with no cell service - I run the apps on it & use personal phone hotspot works just fine


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> as long as you can get internet On it you can use it.


This is correct. If you have a smart phone with a data plan and the phone can share that data plan as a mobile hotspot, then the iPhone without the service can just connect to the hotspot and work like it normally would. Uber phone calls and texts need to go to your active phone though.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah i thought cell service was a requirement


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I have cell phones that are not working right now.. I have an old IPhone.. and I just use my current phone, create a hot spot and then run the old phone for myself. I tried it because I wanted to be able to run Lyft and Uber on separate phones..... it worked, but if your hot spot goes out, your signal cuts out and you lose contact with the system.


----------

